# Dometic VT 2500 - a topic I wish had been here for me!



## SilverFox13

The reason for posting this new topic is to help anyone unlucky enough to have a Dometic VT 2500 vacuum toilet who hasn't yet discovered the 'trick' when connecting the cassette (it took me a year!).

A brief introduction to this type of toilet arrangement for those lucky ones amongst you who have Thetford simplicity is that it was put together by the inventor of the childrens game 'Mousetrap'. The toilet bowl is on one side of the 'van and the cassette is on the other. The two are connected by a 2" pipe which wends its way through my garage ... and the entire arrangement is held permanently in a vacuum until the toilet is 'flushed' whereupon the vacuum pump senses a pressure drop and does an impression of a Kango hammer to restore the vacuum.

Now I guess in the inventors laboratory things work fine and dandy however when the toilet gets some real use .... well you can imagine how hard it is to maintain gas tight seals at both the 'business' end (sorry about that) and the cassette end.

If you haven't dozed off reading this so far you have probably concluded that this isn't going to work too well and therefore would be none too surprised to be woken by the Kango hammer in the early hours due to a slow leak at either end and resolve to sort a switch out which isolates the hammer to prevent future sleep loss (most VT 2500 owners do).

Anyway repeated visits to Brownhills resulted in a small mountain of silicon grease on both of the pipes which connect to the cassette but after a couple of empties leaks re-occurred. Then I discovered .....

*The Trick* - the cassette mounts onto an 'L' shaped carrier and pushes onto two spring loaded pipes then clips into place. The base of the cassette slides on the carrier but never felt particularly stable ..... and that is because it has to slide into the carrier from the end. It is a bit like tongue & groove board - you can lay a piece on top and it sort of fits but to be snug it needs to be engaged it the groove.

Did I feel stupid - yup - but then when the 'van was handed over the salesman just laid the cassette on top as did all the technician on subsequent visits ... and the manual says nothing about it either.


----------



## ramblingon

Thanks for sharing and caring  What a stupid design. :roll:


----------



## cabby

Yep had this system on the Autocruise Mustang :lol: :lol: :lol: 
what a blooming clatter it made, everyone knew we were using the loo.always getting blocked in the pipe, ours was smaller than 2"".   

cabby


----------



## JohnWebb

Similar system to my daughter's narrow boat which makes a very public announcement of use! Also has the odd go at night as well!


----------

